# Chinesiche Zeichen



## Sanix (20. Okt 2005)

Hallo
Ich will in meiner Applikation chinesischen Zeichen in die Datenbank eintragen und auch auslesen können von der DB. Das Anzeigen funktioniert. Jedoch das eintragen nicht. Ich hole die Zeichen von einem Textfeld, jedoch schon auf der nächsten Seite, verliere ich sie und erhalte so wirre Zeichen.

Das habe ich eingefügt:
<%@ page contentType="text/html; charset=UTF-8" %>

Zum testen manchmal noch das:
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8"/>

Das einzige was Möglich ist, dass ich es in Code bekomme, aber das will ich aber nicht, ich will direkt die Zeichen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Okt 2005)

bevor du getParameter machst, musst du

request.setCharacterEncoding("UTF-8")

aufrufen


----------



## Sanix (20. Okt 2005)

Vielen Dank, funktioniert nun.


----------

